# Snowboardhelm = Sicherheitsrisiko für Biker



## LB2 (5. November 2006)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir gestern einen GIRO Snowboardhelm gekauft, weil der auch abnehmbare Ohrenprotektoren hat.
Ich war es leid, bei Kälte immer mit roten Positionslichtern nach Hause zu kommen.
Außerdem hat er ein verstellbares Lüftungssystem, was ja nun auch nicht gerade verkehrt ist. Beide Features habe ich bei Bike Helmen noch nicht gesehen.
Zudem kann ich nachträglich ein Visier anbringen, er ist nicht zu schwer -ca. 450gr und sieht auch noch saugeil aus.
Von innen ist er auch noch äußerst komfortabel und wertig verarbeitet. Auch das kann man nicht von jedem Bike Helm sagen.

Beim Durchlesen der Beschreibung bin ich jedoch ins Grübeln gekommen. Da steht: Der Helm ist nur fürs Snowboarden geeignet, jedoch nicht für Motorcross Sport.
Bezieht sich das jetzt auch auf unseren geliebten Sport?
Hat der Helm etwas, was den Snowboarder schützt und dem Biker die Kugel weghaut?

Für ernstgemeinte Zuschriften wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruss
LB2


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

Gute Frage. Du meinst wohl sowas?







Zumindest fehlt wohl der auf Stirnhöhe umlaufende Riemen, und er scheint etwas dünner zu sein? Mir fällt dazu aber leider nur ein, dass Helme in vielleicht 95 % der "Fälle" schützen, und für diese (leichteren und mittleren) Fälle ist der Aufbau (harte Außenschale und deformierbarer Puffer) vernünftig und hier gegeben. Gegen die übrigen 5 % hilft eh nix, was praktikabel wäre.

Die Bemerkung "nicht geeignet für..." hat sicherlich auch rechtliche Gründe, zudem hat MX tatsächlich deutlich höhere Anforderungen.

Warum nicht einfach mal bei Giro nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. November 2006)

LB2 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> habe mir gestern einen GIRO Snowboardhelm gekauft, weil der auch abnehmbare Ohrenprotektoren hat.
> Ich war es leid, bei Kälte immer mit roten Positionslichtern nach Hause zu kommen.
> ...





carmin schrieb:


> Gute Frage. Du meinst wohl sowas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute - ohne es konkret zu wissen - daß das rechtliche Gründe hat (wobei mit Motocross sicher eher die Motorrad-,BMX- und Downhill.Fraktion gemeint ist).

Die reine Dämpfung würde ich bei reinen Fahrradhelmen höher einschätzen, dafür muß man sie nach dem Crash ja auch wegwerfen...

Durch die zäheelastische Außenhaut der Snow- und Wakeboardhelme würde ich den Schutz bei scharfen oder spitzen Kanten wiederum höher einstufen.

BTW: Ein Bauarbeiterhelm dürfte auch einen entsprechenden Hinweis tragen.

Hilfreich wäre übrigens ein Fragezeichen in der Fred-Überschrift!


----------



## frontlinepunk (5. November 2006)

Hey
Ich würde auch mal stark darauf tippen, dass das rechtliche Gründe hat, schließlich ist in meinem Full-Face-Helm auch so ein netter Schriftzug bzw. ein kleines Bildchen von einem durchgestrichenem Crossmopped. Dazu sollte man noch sagen, dass MTB-Full-Face-Helme ja auch leichter aufgebaut sind als reinrassige MX-Helme.
Überlege mal:
Eine Helmschale, wie sie Dirter z.B. haben ist ja auch nicht sonderlich "dick" aufgebaut. 1-2cm Styropor und 2mm Plastik oben drauf, innen ein bißchen Schaumstoffpolster, fertig.
Dein Neuerwerb wird bestimmt wertiger aufgebaut sein, als ein solcher. Ich würde sagen, dass du dir darüher keine Gedanken machen brauchst. Wenn du wirklich Sicherheit haben willst, dann mußt du dich direkt an den Hersteller oder den TÜV etc. wenden, oder das ganze gleich ausprobieren - raten würde ich dir das aber nicht


----------



## LB2 (5. November 2006)

Erst mal danke fÃ¼r Eure Antworten.

Der Helm ist ein Giro G10 Andy Finch (?), Ã¤hnlich dem, den Carmin gepostet hat, nur noch etwas besser in der Optik. Hat mich mal schlappe 150â¬ gekostet.

@Carmin: Umlaufender Riemen, wats datt denn? DÃ¼nner, nein er ist wesentlich dicker -umlaufend zwischen 20mm und 28mm im Stirnbereich.

@Effendi S: Die DÃ¤mpfung schÃ¤tze ich wesentlich hÃ¶her ein -s.o. Wegwerfen nach Crash steht da auch drin.

@fronlinepunk: der Helm ist so wertig aufgebaut, daÃ ich ihn im direkten Vergleich zu meinen 6 anderen Helmen fÃ¼r den Besten halte.

Und darum habe ich unter anderem dies auch gepostet. Ich glaube wir Biker werden irgendwie von der Industrie noch nicht so richtig wahrgenommen. So nach dem Motto, ach ja, und jetzt produzieren wir mal in der Pause nebenbei noch ein paar Fahrradhelme.

Schaut euch bei Eurem Besuch im Sportladen mal die Snowboard Helme genauer an, dann wisst Ihr wovon ich rede.

@Effendi: hast Du schon mal versucht im nachhinein eine ThreadÃ¼berschrift zu Ã¤ndern? Sorry, das Fragezeichen habe ich beim Erstellen leider vergessen.

Gruss
LB2

PS Werde mal bei Giro nachfragen.


----------



## carmin (5. November 2006)

LB2 schrieb:


> @Carmin: Umlaufender Riemen, wats datt denn?


Damit meinte ich den Riemen, der in vielen Bikehelmen in Stirnhöhe den Kopf umschließt, am Hinterkopf per Stellrad oder Schieber angezogen werden kann und den Helm zusätzlich zum bloßen Kinnriemen fixiert. Auf der Abbildung lässt der Snowboardhelm nur einen Kinnriemen erkennen. Täuscht das?



LB2 schrieb:


> Dünner, nein er ist wesentlich dicker -umlaufend zwischen 20mm und 28mm im Stirnbereich.


Hm, also bei meinem Casco etwa messe ich 24 mm an der Seite und rund 30 mm an der Stirn. Aber gut, das sagt ja jetzt nicht sehr viel aus.


----------



## LB2 (5. November 2006)

Du hast richtig gesehen, man kann ihn nicht spannen. Mit dem Wort Riemen -ich habe dabei irgendwas aus Leder assoziert- konnte ich nichts anfangen. Man muß den Helm schon sehr gut aussuchen damit er rutschsicher passt. Das ist bei meinem der Fall. 
Ski heil -auf dem Bike.  

Gruss
LB2


----------



## renöd (6. November 2006)

ist in dem Helm so ein netter spruch ?In meinen Bike helmen steht was von bike, Rollerskates und Skateboard und der besagte Crossmoped durchgestrichen Sticker...
aber ich denke mal den kannste fürs Dirten scho benutzen
beim Snowboarden haste doch auch mal paar steine oder die Obstacles, wie nen Rail oder sowas ,im weg und könntest drauf semmeln .Davor sollte der Snowboardhelm doch auch schützen.


----------



## zaphodb520 (6. November 2006)

Ich hatte auch schon seit längerem mit so einem Snowboardhelm geliebäugelt. 
Wie sieht es denn mit der Belüftung aus? Reicht die einigermaßen hin? 
Hat vielleicht schon jemand einen Alpina-Helm probiert?http://www.alpina-eyewear.de/index.php?option=com_specialcontent&task=view&id=357&Itemid=544&Itemid=588&Itemid=410
Die sind ja auch sehr hübsch und gut verarbeitet.


----------



## LB2 (7. November 2006)

Die Belüftung bei dem Giro ist durch einen Schieber in längs Richtung am Hinterkopf dreistufig verstellbar. Auf, mittel und zu -perfekt. Habe ich noch bei keinem Bikehelm gesehen.


----------



## dubbel (7. November 2006)

eine gruppe von helmen wird entwickelt / geprüft / produziert zum beiken / inlinern / skateboarden, 
eine andere gruppe für ski & snowboard, 
wieder eine andere zum motorradfahren. 

die testnormen für moto-helme sind deutlich höher, deshalb sind die helme meist schwerer (mehr material) und theoretisch sicherer. 

die prüfnormen für beik- und snowboardhelme unterscheiden sich auch, allerdings sehr wenig. 
ich hab jetzt die DIN und CE-tests nicht im kopf, weiss aber, dass in den usa unterschiedlich getestet wird, einmal nämlich wird ein kantensturz simuliert, einmal ein durchdringungstest gemacht.  
in wie weit dass erstens relevant für einen realen sturz ist und wie gut ein nicht dafür geprüfter helm dann trotzdem schützen kann, ist dabei nicht die frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB2 (7. November 2006)

Das ist doch schon mal was. Ich habe Grofa angeschrieben, mal sehen was die so zu Prüfnormen bei Helmen sagen.


----------



## dubbel (7. November 2006)

die snell-normen kannst du hier vergleichen: 
http://www.smf.org/


----------



## summit (7. November 2006)

Der G10 ist nach der EN1077 eingestuft, die liegt schon wg. der Durchdringungsprüfung über der EN1078 für Fahrradhelme (www.beuth.de). Nicht nur deswegen, sondern auch wg. der kompakten und geschlossenen Form (keine Hebelwirkung Entenbürzel, größere Abdeckung Kopf usw.) halte ich Skihelme für die weitaus besseren Fahrradhelme fürs Gelände - die EN1078 nimmt auf die spezifischen Anforderungen im Gelände nämlich keinerlei Rücksicht. Kurzer Überblick z.B. auf http://www.bfu.ch/positionspapiere/PP_schneesport_kurz.pdf


----------



## LB2 (7. November 2006)

Hier die Antwort von Grofa:

"..soviel ich weiss ist Mountainbiken kein Motorsport, deshalb gibt es keine Bedenken den Helm einzusetzen, ausser dass der Helm natürlich bei weitem nicht so gut belüftet ist wie ein spezieller Fahrradhelm. Die Prüfkriterien für Snow- und Bikehelme sind relativ ähnlich.

Die Prüfnormen für Snow Helme ist CE EN 1077, für's Fahrrad CE EN 1078.

Viele Grüße,"

danke für die Beiträge.

Gruss
LB2


----------



## dubbel (7. November 2006)

nur eine ziffer unterschied - das muss ja ähnlich sein...


----------



## carmin (7. November 2006)

summit schrieb:


> keine Hebelwirkung Entenbürzel


Klingt so, als wäre der "Bürzel" ein Sicherheitsrisiko? Warum wird der (dann) überhaupt hingemacht? (Ich nehme an, dass Helmaerodynamik bei Mountainbikern völlig wurscht ist.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (7. November 2006)

hi,

habe den giro wie oben abgebildet als skihelm seit 1 jahr in betrieb. vergleiche ich ihn von der wertigkeit (dicke, polster usw. ) mit meinem MET radhelm sind diese identisch.

vermutlich eghen die bei der beschreibung von MOTORcross oä. aus. und hierfür sind solche helme natürlich nicht geeignet.

ansonsten ist der helm klasse.

coffee


----------



## LB2 (8. November 2006)

So, gestern war es soweit, erster Gebrauchs-Test des neuen Helmes.
Bei 5 Grad Außentemperatur und 70% Luftfeuchtigkeit ging es im Dunkeln los.
Nach Warmlaufen der Maschine, ca. 20min, die Lüftung zur Hälfte auf und kurz danach ganz auf. Angenehmes Gefühl, völlig ausreichende, nicht störende Belüftung. (Bei geschlossenem Lüftungssystem hat der Helm vorn und hinten zwei Zwangsbelüftungsöffnungen, die sich nicht schliessen lassen).
Die Ohrenprotektoren halten auch bei 30km/h völlig dicht. Nach zwei h Fahrt wußte ich, das ist der richtige Helm für den Winter.
Als nicht mehr Skifahrer ärgere ich mich , daß ich da noch nicht eher drauf gekommen bin.

Prädikat: sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruss
LB2


----------



## carmin (8. November 2006)

Was ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe: Warum nimmst gegen kalte Ohren/kalten Kopf nicht einfach eine Helmmütze oder Buff? Und falls die Lüftung stört: Helmüberzug? Nur wegen kalter Ohren würde ich keine 150 Euro für _noch_ einen Helm ausgeben. Zudem ließe sich eine Mütze leichter und öfter waschen als Helmbestandteile.


----------



## dubbel (8. November 2006)

skihelm is insgesamt schon wärmer. 
wenn man einen hat - warum nicht?
extra kaufen muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## LB2 (8. November 2006)

carmin schrieb:


> Was ich auch noch nicht so ganz verstanden habe: Warum nimmst gegen kalte Ohren/kalten Kopf nicht einfach eine Helmmütze oder Buff? Und falls die Lüftung stört: Helmüberzug? Nur wegen kalter Ohren würde ich keine 150 Euro für _noch_ einen Helm ausgeben. Zudem ließe sich eine Mütze leichter und öfter waschen als Helmbestandteile.



Wie Dubbel schon sagt, Ski Helm ist einfach wärmer. Ob man nun extra einen kaufen muß, sei dahingestellt und hängt ja wohl auch von anderen Faktoren ab.

Helmmütze, also das was man unter dem Helm trägt, habe ich auch, bewirkt eigentlich aber genau das Gegenteil. Sie wirkt, dadurch daß sie nicht eng am Kopf anliegt, wie ein Trichter, der den Wind direkt auf die Ohren leitet.
Buff, wenn man ihn wie ein Piratenkopftuch trägt, deckt nicht zufriedenstellend die Ohren ab.
Helmüberzug -also, wenn ich denn mal einen Unfall haben sollte, möchte ich nicht, daß der Rettungsarzt erst einen Lach- und Schreikrampf bekommt, bevor er mir die lebensnotwendige Hilfe zukommen läßt.  
Buff, wenn man ihn wie ein Kopftuch trägt, nein danke, sieht, mal ehrlich, wie origineller Biker mit Immigrationshintergrund aus.
Ok, das mit dem Waschen nehme ich gerne in Kauf.

Gruss
LB2


----------



## Sir G (8. November 2006)

emm.. Den Buff unterm Helm sieht man doch eigentlich nicht... Also müsste das Aussehen wohl das geringste Problem sein.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. November 2006)

Ich tippe ebenfalls darauf, daß der Hinweis lediglich bedeuten soll, daß es kein zugelassener Motorradhelm ist.

Zum Thema kalte Ohren und Mütze unterm Helm ist doof:
Ich fahre seit Jahren mit sowas hier herum: 
http://www.pressedienst-fahrrad.de/uploads/201/79/pd-f_031212-rm-hotears.jpg
Ist ne super Sache .


----------



## guhl (12. November 2006)

der warnhinweis bezieht sich imho darauf, dass die bike/skihelme nicht auf motorrädern gedacht sind.


----------



## Brausa (23. September 2008)

mal wieder rauskram:

Ich hab mir bisher zwei Winterhelme ausgesucht:
Giro G10MX
Alpina Chac

gibts sonst noch Vorschläge, bzw. welchen würdet ihr nehmen? Sind bei dem Giro die Ohrwärmer auch abnehmbar? 

Ich würde den dann von Herbst bis Frühjahr fahren, und nur noch im Sommer das "Vogelnest".


----------



## guhl (23. September 2008)

Ich hab n Giro G10. Auf der Piste wie aufm Radl im Winter top. Und die Ohrenwärmer kannst abnehmen. Wenns richtig kalt wird, fahr ich den aufm Radl. Sonst n Windstopper-Kopfhaube von Gore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rotweiss (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

also ich habe einen HEAD Snowboard-Helm und fahr den jetzt auch im Winter auf dem Bike damit. Sehr warm und angenehm auch bei Temperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt.

Von der Sicherheit her denke ich auch, was für's Boarden reich, sollte für's Biken nicht falsch sein.

cu


----------



## Sir Galahad (14. Dezember 2008)

Hm, ich überlege auch schon länger einen Snowboarder-Helm zu kaufen. 

Derzeit trage ich auf Touren unter dem Helm eine Sturmhaube wie die







Gibts in verschiedenen Dicken für verschiedene Temperaturen. Ein Vorteil ist, dass man quasi vorgewärmte Luft einatmet.

Wenn ich aber Touren mache, die am Stück mehrere 100 hm hochgehen und dann wieder runter (z.B. 1000 hm Freiburg auf Schauinsland und zurück auf Trails), ist mein Kopf je nach Temperatur mit oder ohne Haube nach dem Uphill so nassgeschwitzt, dass er mir bei der Abfahrt auch mit Haube fast abfriert.

Daher will ich für den Downhill mal so einen Borderhelm probieren. Fullface wäre mir zu viel des Guten. 150 EUR aber auch. 

Kann da jemand etwas Günstiges empfehlen? Verstellbare Lüftung u.ä. benötige ich nicht. Soll ja vor allem warm sein.


----------



## Brausa (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab jetzt den Giro G10 und bin zufrieden. Sitzt bequemer als der Bike Helm mit Gore Helmmütze, ist genauso warm (dank öffenbaren Lüftungen aber nicht zu warm) und sieht um Welten besser aus. Solange Mützenzeit ist, werde ich mit dem Helm fahren, der Bike Helm bleibt daheim.


----------

